# Dog food allergies



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi I am new to the forum. I have joined because I am hoping someone can give me some advice on dog food. I have a one year old male bull terrier xolo mix. He has had the allergy blood test for food. These are his allergies: Duck, pork, carrots, oatmeal, corn, barley,kelp and white potato. I have tried charlie on two different foods that have no ingredients on the list but he had severe diarhea and broke out in hives. The foods I tried are Wellness simple solutions rice and lamb and Nutram chicken and rice (No corn wheat or soy). He must have had a reaction to the preservatives. The only thing that he hasnt reacted to is cooking chicken, gizzards, puree peas and rice with supplement. I cant continue to cook because of the cost. Raw is not an option. I am on a income and have two dogs to feed. My vet wants me to put Charlie on vet food which will cost me $130.00 for a 3oIb bag of Med-ical. There is no meat in it and the ingredients in it look like crap in my opinion. I have him currentlly on a sample bag of Natures ariety limited ingredient lamb. Its $90.00 for a 25Ib bag and I would have to take a taxi as I dont drive to pick it up as I cant get it in my town but so far so good but its to early to tell. I have transisioned him slowley when trying different foods so I have given these other foods a chance to work but no luck. In your opinion should I put him on the vet food which I can get in town but is extremely expensive or the Natures variety or are there any other foods I can try. I live in Canada so the prices are Canadian. I really cant afford either of these foods but I will spend whatever it takes as my dogs are everything to me. Sorry for the dragged on post I just want to make sure I give all Charlies history. Thanks for any response. Pss. I cant give him any Natural Balance food because they either have kelp or use white potato protein.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Evangeline said:


> Hi I am new to the forum. I have joined because I am hoping someone can give me some advice on dog food. I have a one year old male bull terrier xolo mix. He has had the allergy blood test for food. These are his allergies: Duck, pork, carrots, oatmeal, corn, barley,kelp and white potato. I have tried charlie on two different foods that have no ingredients on the list but he had severe diarhea and broke out in hives. The foods I tried are Wellness simple solutions rice and lamb and Nutram chicken and rice (No corn wheat or soy). He must have had a reaction to the preservatives. The only thing that he hasnt reacted to is cooking chicken, gizzards, puree peas and rice with supplement. I cant continue to cook because of the cost. Raw is not an option. I am on a income and have two dogs to feed. My vet wants me to put Charlie on vet food which will cost me $130.00 for a 3oIb bag of Med-ical. There is no meat in it and the ingredients in it look like crap in my opinion. I have him currentlly on a sample bag of Natures ariety limited ingredient lamb. Its $90.00 for a 25Ib bag and I would have to take a taxi as I dont drive to pick it up as I cant get it in my town but so far so good but its to early to tell. I have transisioned him slowley when trying different foods so I have given these other foods a chance to work but no luck. In your opinion should I put him on the vet food which I can get in town but is extremely expensive or the Natures variety or are there any other foods I can try. I live in Canada so the prices are Canadian. I really cant afford either of these foods but I will spend whatever it takes as my dogs are everything to me. Sorry for the dragged on post I just want to make sure I give all Charlies history. Thanks for any response. Pss. I cant give him any Natural Balance food because they either have kelp or use white potato protein.


Welcome to the forum!!:welcome:

Poor Charlie and you both! Sounds like both of you have had a hard time at it!!

1st off....KEEP FAR FAR FAR away from the crap that the vet is trying to give you!! YUCK YUCK YUCK!!!

2nd....Might I ask why raw is a total no for you? I feed my 3 dogs and 2 cats all PMRaw and spend a MAX of $130:wink: (I know that there are quite a few members here from Canada and they also spend FAR less on feeding their dogs raw then you are possibly having to spend on kibble.)

3rd....there is the chance that, if Charlie does well on this food and you want to stay with kibble, you could find a retailer online who will end up being less in the long run!:wink:


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

I have looked into raw and think its better then cooking because cooking takes away alot of the nutrients however I live in an apartment and I kiss my dogs on the face all the time and they sleep on my bed and couch. I would be veryt afraid of me getting saminella. Raw is deffenetlly not for me. So dont go with vet food then ok.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

The only food I checked without those ingredients is Back to Basics Turkey formula, you might give that a shot if you can find it/order it. I don't blame you for wanting to avoid the Rx food, the ingredients are usually crap.


----------



## Wendy1Mollie (Aug 23, 2011)

I am experimenting with raw (2 weeks now) but was feeding Natural Balance Limited Ingredient food. You might check it out. If you call or email them they will send you coupons.

Wendy


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Evangeline said:


> I have looked into raw and think its better then cooking because cooking takes away alot of the nutrients however I live in an apartment and I kiss my dogs on the face all the time and they sleep on my bed and couch. I would be veryt afraid of me getting saminella. Raw is deffenetlly not for me. So dont go with vet food then ok.


I wouldn't worry so much about that... My EBT sleeps in my bed with me, shares my food (off my fork/spoon while i'm eating it) licks my face (he's a great sneak attacker). The only time i would worry about the salmonella tbh is if somebody has a compromised immune system, It's extremely rare for salmonella to be a problem at all. The vet food is garbage in every sense of the word.



This is a nice read, it's 30 pages but it's worth every minute if you are looking to get some good quick information. This is produced by a kibble company as well. this is why you want to stray away from the stuff the vet recommend. 
http://files.championpetfoods.com/ORIJEN_White_Paper.pdf
It's horrible your little thing has allergies so bad, must be the BT in him!! :lol: I know how that can go. we had him on a good kibble and he was runny,a and vomited so much... on raw starting with chicken as soon as he pooped it was nice and solid and he wanted to eat...

I really hope that you consider raw at least, I know your pup will for sure love you for it, and it will hopefully clear up some of the allergy problems he's having!!! btw... pics please!!! :biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Bull terriers are notorious for food sensitivities, just ask me, I have 3... I also feed raw and 2 sleep on my bed and give me kisses all the time. If you are a healthy person and can wash your hands after feeding your dog if you decide to feed raw then I think you'll be fine.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Evangeline said:


> I have looked into raw and think its better then cooking because cooking takes away alot of the nutrients however I live in an apartment and I kiss my dogs on the face all the time and they sleep on my bed and couch. I would be veryt afraid of me getting saminella. Raw is deffenetlly not for me. So dont go with vet food then ok.


Just want to make sure you DO understand that>>>

1. Salmonella IS very prevalent in kibble...with hand washing(just like when you make your own food) there is no reason that you would get salmonella!:wink:
(And I understand the sleeping with, kissing and cuddling...I do as well, with all 5 of my babies..dont plan on ever stopping...and I LOVE that they dont have any smell, their teeth are shinny without my paying for expensive dentals, and their breath doesnt smell in the least!:thumb

2. Kibble and cans are cooked meats....

and 3. Ive got to say that the "Raw is deffenetlly not for me." quote is, IMO, selfish....you own pet carnivores....it really, IMO, doesnt matter if you feel like it is for you or not...but it is what your dog(s) need....ESPECIALLY with all the allergies that your baby has!!






But if you ever choose to check out raw please feel free to post some questions in the raw area!:smile:


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Raw has been the ONLY diet my chihuahua hasn't had problems on. She has pretty bad food allergies/sensitivities and we tried literally every limited ingredient diet we could find including the vet ones. She's been on raw for 1 year and has done tremendous. I feed 3 dogs on under $60 per month. Including a Golden Retriever. I have been unemployed for 3 months so things have been tight. Zoey is allergic to Beef & chicken in cooked form but does just fine with them in raw form. Cooking/processing changes the protein enough that dogs react to it that way.


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

Can you give me an idea of what is involved in feeding raw and how much I would feed an active 46Ib dog in a day. I would feed him twice a day. Im not selfish only concerned about my own health with samenella. I thought samenella was very easy for anyone to get. Do you need supplements and veggies and other extras. I was spending a fortune on cooking. I dont have a big freezer so I cant buy meat in bulk. I dont have a butcher in my area so I have to go to the local grocer.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

To see what's involved in feeding raw, check out my web page linked in my sig. I promise you that salmonella will definately NOT be a problem. I have been feeding raw to large and giant breeds that live in my house with me and are very close to me all the time and never had a problem nor has anyone who lived or visited me. No supplements with the possible exception of salmon oil but not until later. No veggies nor other extras. Meat, bones, and organs, period. Nothing else. Not only will you spend less money on PMR but your vet bills will go away also.  

After you read my web page, come back here to the raw site and ask any questions you may have and you will have some.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Evangeline said:


> Can you give me an idea of what is involved in feeding raw and how much I would feed an active 46Ib dog in a day. I would feed him twice a day. Im not selfish only concerned about my own health with samenella. I thought samenella was very easy for anyone to get. Do you need supplements and veggies and other extras. I was spending a fortune on cooking. I dont have a big freezer so I cant buy meat in bulk. I dont have a butcher in my area so I have to go to the local grocer.


Raw feeding is about as easy as it gets, Jdatwood, and Danemama have a great site devoted to such HERE  that will give you a good idea of how to get started. :biggrin:

you would start your pup out at about 2% of it's healthy weight, 46lbs for the sake of it being early and i'm lacking sleep i'll round it to a 50lb dog and 2% would be 1lb per day, or 2 8oz servings. If she starts to lose weight over the course of 2-3 weeks up the food intake by 2-3 ounces until she plateaus. mine for instance is 50lbs and he eats between 1lb5oz-2lbs per day as he's active and has a seemingly fast metabolism. Adjust for their needs. Veggies and supplements aren't needed, the only supplement that is really needed is omega 3 as much of the grocery store meas are grain fed and lacking the essentials.

Bill beat me to it :heh:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Here is a good site, written by folks on these boards, that let you know how to get started:
Quick Start | Prey Model Raw

They recommend 2-3% of your dog's weight per day, which would be about 22 oz per day for 3%. Your dog may need more or less. Alot of folks feeding raw don't feed any supplements except salmon oil, and that's only if they don't feed fish high in omega-3 oils. My dogs get glucosamine from things like chicken feet, and I do feed fish. so I feed no supplements except eggshells because I have a dog that can't eat enough bone to get that. 

I was going to homecook food when I found this site - raw feeding is so easy, and cooking is so complicated and time consuming. Being lazy, I chose raw. Also being lazy, I barely rinse my hands off any more after I handle raw meat. I don't worry about salmonella - if you ever cut up and cooked a raw chicken you would have about the same risk. I never liked my dogs to kiss me in the mouth but they kiss me other places on my face, and it's really not even an issue.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

And like Bill said, vet bills - I estimate that I've saved approximately $3250 since April, because that's how much money I was spending per month, plus a dental that we avoided. The only thing we have been in for since we started raw is one dog's arthritis - no ER visits.


----------



## dr tim (Mar 27, 2011)

I have to say, I am 4 for 4 on chronic skin cases that have completely cleared using the raw food method. We have had some real interesting questions coming through our Ask Dr Tim site and the raw has been one of them. I am endorsing your methods, Bill.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

dr tim said:


> I have to say, I am 4 for 4 on chronic skin cases that have completely cleared using the raw food method. We have had some real interesting questions coming through our Ask Dr Tim site and the raw has been one of them. I am endorsing your methods, Bill.


That's pretty fantastic!! I'm happy for your clients that their cases have cleared up for them!!! :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Evangeline said:


> Can you give me an idea of what is involved in feeding raw and how much I would feed an active 46Ib dog in a day. I would feed him twice a day. Im not selfish only concerned about my own health with samenella. I thought samenella was very easy for anyone to get. Do you need supplements and veggies and other extras. I was spending a fortune on cooking. I dont have a big freezer so I cant buy meat in bulk. I dont have a butcher in my area so I have to go to the local grocer.


i don't blame you for being cautious and wanting to know everything....i too was scared of raw feeding at first, because i am immunocompromised.....and then i started watching documentaries and reading about both raw and kibble...and realised that salmonella and e.coli are present in kibble....it's everywhere...

that's when i stopped worrying about salmonella. i have a pug and a corgi mix and those tongues are very active, kissing and licking.

but raw is what stopped the yeast infections and allergies for my pug...which is saying something....

no, you don't need veggies and supps like you would with home cooking....which i did for a while and it was truly exhausting...to make sure everything my dogs needed was put into the glop i cooked....from fish to vitamins to organs to red meat, white fowl, pork, salmon oil, vitamins, etc..

raw is easy once the dog transitions....and if done right, it's easy during transition.....

it's when people overthink raw, people like me, that's when trouble starts....

if we move to a high rise, as i'm sure one day we will...the freezers will go and we will shop for their food once a week, as we shop for ours.

i figure four proteins are more than enough, and that would include chicken, pork, beef, fish....plus liver and kidney.

that, to me, is the basic feeding of raw.....

i can get fancy now with emu and lamb and goat and all kinds of great stuff because i belong to a huge pacific northwest co op who gets these things....so i take advantage....

if i had to buy without freezers....then i would go to costco and buy my meat that way.


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

Thankyou very much for all the raw info. I have learned more about saminella and I dont think it would be a problem as long as I wash my hands and clean however I priced the meat and even on sale I would be spending well over $100.00 in a month. I guess I will keep him on the Natures variety limited ingredient he seems to be doing good so far. I really want to try the raw but $90.00 a bag of food would be much cheaper then meat. Meat must be cheaper were most people post because in Canada Ontario its really costly.


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

I did the raw feeding for a week but I cant continue, I put him back on the natures variety. If I kept feeding raw I wouldnt be able to feed myself. Please dont bash me for not feeding him raw I simply cant afford to continue. The natures variety limited ingredient was working well now the problem is my only local petstore has discontunued all of there Natures variety becase it wasnt selling. Know I am back to square one on what to feed Charlie. His allergies are: potatoes, pork, duck,corn,oatmeal, barley, carrots and kelp. I have a pet value in my town but cant find any foods that will work, any suggestions on a brand. I have already tried natural balance and wellness simple solutions and he did terrible on them.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

You didn't feed raw long enough to learn how to buy it. Believe me you won't spend anywhere near $100/mo for food for that little dog. I feed 2 Great Danes and 2 cats for about $125/mo. It will take a few months to really learn how to buy and to find suppliers. If you don't want to feed raw for some reason, thats ok but don't give it up because of cost.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I live in Canada also and know it can be expensive!! 

What I do is buy whole chickens, you can get 3 for $20 here, and cut the breast and thigh out for myself. I used to buy them in packages and really I am saving money by doing this, and then the whole rest of the chicken carcass (half or more of the chicken!) gets used for the dogs. Pork picnic roasts are often on sale, beef roasts, if you have a butcher anywhere near you you can see if you can get expired/trimmings meat, if you hunt or know hunters you can get free stuff that way as well as craigslist/kijiji ads. I tend to feed a lot of fish (cheap for me) as well as quail (I get it free!), beef, pork. Usually you can get cheap organs, hearts etc and these are great to feed. I feed two dogs IN CANADA on around $35-50 a month and I do buy a lot of more expensive meats.


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua (Aug 13, 2011)

i live in canada too! second highest cost of living is where i am - Vancouver...even for me it's still much cheaper than feeding kibble and trust me health is the most important for your dog

i'm sure there are asain grocery stores in your town and they sell chicken necks/backs bones very cheap and it's still much cheap than kibble...if you're like me who dont like to handle meat...you can buy big pack of chicken drumsticks at costco $15CAD for about 26 drummies so properly $15 X 3 packs=$45 a month for your dog it's half of cost what you're currently feeding...

rawfeddogs is right you haven't tried long enough to see the results...my penny got uncontrollable diarrhea for high prem kibble Orijen! raw saved her life and her teeth's shinny white!


----------



## dr tim (Mar 27, 2011)

Here is a good article on allergies. If you think this is worthy of its own thread, change it over;

Dr. Tim's | Premium All Natural Pet Food


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Evangaline please don't fell guilty about choosing not to raw feed. No matter what the Raw Feeders may try to say - and calling people who don't want/choose to feed raw "selfish" is totally out of line - most people feed dogs kibble and have perfectly healthy, happy pets. If the NV Limited Ingredient works for you, your dog, and most importantly your budget then you are doing right by your animal. 

I love my dog as much as any raw feeder out there and I totally support their right to decide how to feed their dogs. BUT it gets old to have them bash kibble feeders over and over. And then to resort to name calling is just uncalled for IMO. I have gotten great information from this forum and enjoy learning about new things but raw feeders can just be overbearing and has been said before do nothing to help promote their cause by being rude, mean, and judgmental.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

kathylcsw said:


> Evangaline please don't fell guilty about choosing not to raw feed. No matter what the Raw Feeders may try to say - and calling people who don't want/choose to feed raw "selfish" is totally out of line - most people feed dogs kibble and have perfectly healthy, happy pets. If the NV Limited Ingredient works for you, your dog, and most importantly your budget then you are doing right by your animal.
> 
> I love my dog as much as any raw feeder out there and I totally support their right to decide how to feed their dogs. BUT it gets old to have them bash kibble feeders over and over. And then to resort to name calling is just uncalled for IMO. I have gotten great information from this forum and enjoy learning about new things but raw feeders can just be overbearing and has been said before do nothing to help promote their cause by being rude, mean, and judgmental.


seriously?

someone called her selfish?

i re read all the posts in this thread. i didn't once see an overbearing, rude, mean or judgmental post.

if evangeline doesn't want to feed raw, then evangeline doesn't have to. i see no ropes tying her hands.

why are you trying to cause trouble where there is none?

and name calling isn't nice......not once was anyone in this thread mean or rude or judgmental..only to say she didn't do it long enough for it to show itself as cost saving, which is a truth....

please don't turn this discussion into a thread about how mean raw feeders are. that was uncalled for.

evangeline. if you don't feel you want to feed raw, then absolutely it's your call.....i believe we are all just saying that we've all fed kibble or premades or home cooking...and raw turned out to be the best solution.

we've been where you are. you've never been where we are.....and i think we just wanted you to be where we are so you could make an informed decision.

however, i wish you the best of luck and i'm sure everyone else does, too.


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

My advise would be to take your list of things your dog can not eat and go read labels. No matter where you live there will be variations in what is available and affordable to you.

Also to me it sounds like you may not be giving some formulas enough time. When dealing with allergies you should really feed one diet only for a minimum of 12 weeks. Cut out all treats and extras if your feeding kibble. So if you select a kibble to try feed that kibble and that kibble only for a minimum of 12 weeks. At the end of the 12 weeks if you don't notice a difference or your dog has gotten worse, then try something else. When dealing with allergies it is a long tiresome affair!

I also think (merely my own opinion from my own research) that a lot of dogs with allergies are allergic to the chemicals in the food rather than the protiens, veggies and grains. IMHO this is why some dog's have problems with certain brands even though the ingedient lists are different (same brand / manufacturer=same chemicals) So that may be something to consider while you're shopping.



> kathylcsw
> Evangaline please don't fell guilty about choosing not to raw feed. No matter what the Raw Feeders may try to say - and calling people who don't want/choose to feed raw "selfish" is totally out of line - most people feed dogs kibble and have perfectly healthy, happy pets. If the NV Limited Ingredient works for you, your dog, and most importantly your budget then you are doing right by your animal.
> 
> I love my dog as much as any raw feeder out there and I totally support their right to decide how to feed their dogs. BUT it gets old to have them bash kibble feeders over and over. And then to resort to name calling is just uncalled for IMO. I have gotten great information from this forum and enjoy learning about new things but raw feeders can just be overbearing and has been said before do nothing to help promote their cause by being rude, mean, and judgmental.


As a raw feeder I find this very rude. Yes, raw feeders tend to recomend rather passionatly their way of feeding. But it's not because they are kibble nazi's, rather they care not only about their own pet's but the well being of everyone's pets. Unlike Dr. Tim and the vets they aren't potentially making and $ off their recomendations. I've also seen several raw feeders post about "kibble envy", I myself suffer this when I wake up and realize I forgot to set out the next day's meals or I'm wieghing out or stressing over them getting enough organ, meat, variety... There are pitfalls no matter what way you choose to feed. As the owner of a dog with severe allergies RAW was the ONLY thing that has helped him!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

kathylcsw said:


> Evangaline please don't fell guilty about choosing not to raw feed. No matter what the Raw Feeders may try to say - and calling people who don't want/choose to feed raw "selfish" is totally out of line - most people feed dogs kibble and have perfectly healthy, happy pets. If the NV Limited Ingredient works for you, your dog, and most importantly your budget then you are doing right by your animal.
> 
> I love my dog as much as any raw feeder out there and I totally support their right to decide how to feed their dogs. BUT it gets old to have them bash kibble feeders over and over. And then to resort to name calling is just uncalled for IMO. I have gotten great information from this forum and enjoy learning about new things but raw feeders can just be overbearing and has been said before do nothing to help promote their cause by being rude, mean, and judgmental.


No where in this thread did I see anything negative. Looks as if your just wanting to stir the pot. Knock it off! Lol...

As far as raw......
Until you've seen an animals quality of life take a 180 due to a change to a raw diet you'd really have no idea why us raw feeders are so passionate. When we see a dog with problems that more then likely would be cleared up with a raw diet we can't help but say something.....especially when someone is asking for help and suggestions.

I totally understand that raw isn't for everyone, and I really hope the OP finds a food that works for her and her dog. :0)


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Just want to make sure you DO understand that>>>
> 
> 1. Salmonella IS very prevalent in kibble...with hand washing(just like when you make your own food) there is no reason that you would get salmonella!:wink:
> (And I understand the sleeping with, kissing and cuddling...I do as well, with all 5 of my babies..dont plan on ever stopping...and I LOVE that they dont have any smell, their teeth are shinny without my paying for expensive dentals, and their breath doesnt smell in the least!:thumb
> ...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ok. so one passionate statement makes all raw feeders rude, overbearing, etc. etc. etc...

i'm sure scarlett meant what she said. most of us believe that. she had the guts to say it. but i hardly think it was said in an overbearing or rude fashion. we all believe it is selfish not to give raw a try....some of us say it.

see, here's the thing...

we've fed kibble. we've fed pre made. we've fed cooked. we have stood in the footprints of allergies and irritable bowel problems and a plethora of other problems caused by food....

but you've not fed raw...so you don't know what we know....we're trying to help. if the OP takes offence at scarlett's remark, so be it.

i'll apologise for her use of a word we all think.

but you. you attacked on behalf of someone else.....and what's wrong with blunt? 

we've had people who are adamantly against raw and will never feed raw and suddenly they are in the raw feeding section because one or more of us has said the one thing they need to hear whatever that is....each and every one of them is still feeding raw and is GRATEFUL because one or more of us was blunt.

blunt is not the same as rude or overbearing. blunt is teling it like it is.

this is your dog. your baby. feed kibble at his risk. you lose nothing. but your dog does. that's not selfish? just a wee bit?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

It's an opinion. Not half as bad as calling people rude, mean, judgmental name-callers. In my opinion.

When someone says "raw is not for me" because they are afraid of salmonella that tells people they haven't read about or understand raw feeding. Spending $130 on terrible dog food for a dog with really bad allergies? Yes, it does seem a little selfish not to even be willing to look into raw as an alternative. 

No one cares if people choose not to feed raw - but make the decision out of understanding, not some unsubstantiated belief that it will give you salmonella.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> ok. so one passionate statement makes all raw feeders rude, overbearing, etc. etc. etc...
> 
> i'm sure scarlett meant what she said. most of us believe that. she had the guts to say it. but i hardly think it was said in an overbearing or rude fashion. we all believe it is selfish not to give raw a try....some of us say it.
> 
> ...


Thank you Re....you put my thoughts into words, as always!:hug:

Yes, I am blunt and WILL speak my mind.

YES I feel that not being willing to give something amazing a try for the health of the pet in your care IS selfish.

As Re said, Ive been there....Ive dealt with allergies, cannon butts and more...Ive tried kibble, canned, home cooked of many fashions, and so on and so forth....the ONLY thing that Ive stopped at is now that I feed raw! My 2 with skin based allergies and my one with bowel based allergies are all doing AMAZING on raw..as are both my cats and my newest addition!!

I will not apologize for being blunt. If the OP has a problem with it then they can speak up and I will explain EXACTLY what I meant by every single word.

AGAIN I WILL state:

We all own pet carnivores....it really, IMO, doesnt matter if you feel like raw is for you or not...it is what your dog(s) need.


----------

